# Diameter of truss rods?



## Pete (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
I have an old bike, typical 28" prewar with clad rims.
Called a "Velvet de Luxe".
(no one I've asked so far has heard of it - probably private label)
Resembles this Mead: 
http://nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/1926 Mead Ranger 1.jpg
I got the bike with truss rods missing from fork.
I'm puzzled because truss plate at headset has two 3/8" holes,
but the lower plate at fork crown has 5/16" holes.
Did early bikes typically have 5/16" truss rods?
Of course I can't swear that the parts I have are original.
I've assumed the rods are solid and one piece from axle up to headset;
but maybe not;
Maybe they were 3/8" meeting at lower plate with a 5/16" bolt passing through?
Any  thoughts appreciated.


----------



## dumpster_diver (Jan 16, 2007)

I have this ??? but it wont be until Friday before I can get some measurements, let me know if it looks like yours and if you need parts. Thanks


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 16, 2007)

My 28" wheeled '34 Colson has a constant diameter of 3/8" for the entire length of the truss rod.


----------

